
Serverless made quick and easy. Quickly scaffolding your next Serverless project - _hq
https://github.com/haseebnqureshi/serverless-hq
======
_hq
Just released 0.1.6 beta. Need to add custom domain mappings via Route53 and
certificate manager

~~~
_hq
Just released 0.3.0 API -- completely rehashed the flow from earlier.

Comes now with command prompts that just builds what you want, almost without
thought.

